# Fishing License Question



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

If I purchase a fishing license right now (Jan. 22) when will it expire? Is it only good until March 31, 2007 or will it be valid until March 31 2008?


----------



## ROBBY MEYERS (Sep 9, 2005)

hoythunter said:


> If I purchase a fishing license right now (Jan. 22) when will it expire? Is it only good until March 31, 2007 or will it be valid until March 31 2008?


March 31 2008 but it wont be valid till April 1 2007


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would check with your license agent. I am sure there is some type of license you can get that is valid right now.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ROBBY MEYERS said:


> March 31 2008 but it wont be valid till April 1 2007


This is incorrect.......



If you purchase one right now will only be good until March 31 07....So a month few months...

If you purchase on or after March 1st.. is good until March 31 of '08... March is an overlap month, both years license are valid.
..............................................................................................
From Ask the DNR..

Question 
When does my fishing license expire? 

Answer 
Annual fishing licenses expire on March 31, of any given year. You may purchase a fishing license beginning on March 1 for a full calendar year. 


http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...T0yJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPX5hbnl_JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Good post malainse. Many have jumped the gun, Not me, and re-bought their current license. Wait till after March 1st to make sure you get the correct one.

Wayne


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Malainse is correct, but you could buy one now and another one after March 31st. The state needs the money..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The expiration date, if memory serves, is on the license.


----------

